

Ask HN: Should I take unexperienced Android devs that work for free? - eytanlevit

I've recently got multiple offers from inexperienced Android devs(people just out of a programming course) interested in working for my company for free, because they connect to the product, vision and want to become part of it.<p>My instinct is not to hire them because:
1. I don't have the resources to properly train them.
2. Managing them will take a lot of time.
3. I don't want employees that aren't A+ players, obviously these guys aren't.<p>And yet, the thought of having an additional 3-4 developers(we are currently a team of only 2 co founders) that work for free seems.. seducing.<p>Have you ever hired inexperienced devs? What was your experience?
======
chipsy
The main issue with free is that there's a mismatch of incentives, since the
devs ultimately have to consider their own economic situation.

As soon as the situation looks troublesome for them, nothing's stopping them
from leaving. So in the worst case, they can code their way into a corner,
leave you with the bill to get someone who can fix the mess, and then claim
the work as experience, whether or not it was good work and fit the goals of
the company.

One way you can bring the incentives back into alignment is to make the
projects they work on open source and open development(high public
visibility). That may not fit your existing business...but you aren't paying
for them yet either :)

------
orangethirty
Its not worth it. You don't have anything here to win. They will learn with
your businesses, and most likely deliver shitty work. But hey, its free!
Never, ever bring in a programmer without pay. It is a recipe for disaster.

------
kohanz
I think the saying "you get what you pay for" applies here.

